# video of jacob at champ show



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/73198933541405.html


this is a link for a video of jacob at his champ show today hope you all like it.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Thats a great vid!!! Hes looks great!! Well done!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou wish the b/f had held the camara a bit more stil ha lol


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

How cute...oh my gosh...those tiny little feet and legs trying to keep up....so cute


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ow Vicki hes lovely, how did he do?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

he qualified stef im so pleased and he beat a top chi breeder / shower he done so well


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He is soooo cute! I'm sooo glad he qualified!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats! He looked beautiful


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness. What a handsome boy. I knew he would do well.

Leslie


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Well Vicki I knew you could do it, or Jacob could do it? YOU DID IT TOGETHER! woooo this is just the beginning!!! are you going to be on tv at crufts? Are you his handerler in the ring?
xxxxxx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

He looks so handsome out there. Good job Jacob! 8)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

good job cutie boy! i see his coat is coming in a lot more lately.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Great job! Jacob looks wonderful...and so do you! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its gonna be great yeah stef il be handleing him we come all this way together and thats how we are going to stay its been great and yes his coat is coming through great now a big change im so happy


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

well done! congrats! the vid is great and he looks stunning! well done again - im so glad for you!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that you handling him? I am so proud of him!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i was real nervous lol but we both started together and il be handling him for good lol


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

one suggestion??? Don't wear pants, wear a black skirt that is not really flowing at the bottom. like straight. The big legs pants draws attention away from his gait. Please don't take this the wrong way!!!! Its just a little suggestion. You look great!!!! Just don't want the attention drawn from him!! :wink: Sounds weird but the way a handler dresses makes a HUGE diffrence  Your clothes should accent him. God I hope you dont take this the wrong way :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya no i dont find that rude at all im greatful for tips i just have probs finding a skirt long enough as im 6ft2


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow tall lady! :shock: lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah and i picked the smallest breed of dog to show everyone thinks im crazy but i love my chis what can i say!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Phew I thought you would so take it the wrong way! WOW you are very tall!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

6'2"? You are one tall lady! I am 5'9" but have always wanted to be atleast 6'0" for some reason!


You both looked great! :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yes iv always been tall to tall lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you should be showing too then :wink: ....supermodel vicki :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so is he a champ now like with CH infront of his name - lol I get confused as too how it works - lol he is adorable though :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so is he a champ now like with CH infront of his name - lol I get confused as too how it works - lol he is adorable though :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

really confused as it seems  :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

My jack is qualified for crufts but he doesn't have ch.. i think thts if they win something at crufts!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Jacob looks so handsome he looks like a true champ


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya he is not champed yet that is when you win three championship certificates and champ shows which means you have to win the overall group which is quite hard a lady i know has over 70 ccs for one of her chi!! i was like wow!!


----------

